# What do you think of this planer blade setting jig?



## GarBuilder (Mar 2, 2020)

I got a Delta 22-540 planer but it was missing the tool for setting the planer blades. I spent a few weeks looking for a replacement tool, jig or something but felt $50 was a bit much to fix up an old planer that may not work. I ended up cutting these little pieces with a table saw sled.

It's basically two 1/16th in slots. The rabbet on the corner locks into the edge of the roller slot that the blade goes into. The blade tip goes into the other slot. Push down on the two blocks until they hit the roller then tighten the screws.

I didn't think it would work but both sides of the board came out to within 1/10th of a mm from either other, and it didn't need any sanding. I thought this would be a handy idea for anyone else stuck in the same situation.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If it works it's great, if it doesn't not great,

I do it with this. It's the oneway Multy gauge .








</a>


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

If you were to embed a button magnet - gotta ensure they are flat to the dadoes - in each of the dadoes, the magnets will hold the blade in place while you tighten the setscrews. You can also embed a magnet in the flat bottom of each jig to hold the jig to the table.

Cheers!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> If it works it s great, if it doesn t not great,
> 
> I do it with this. It s the oneway Multy gauge .
> 
> ...


Beautiful looking tables Alaska guy. 
I think the op was sharing a jig for his planer. 
I have no idea what Dave is talking about. 
I use a dial indicator in a fixture with a button tip. I can set knives to a perfect cutting circle.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I might have to give that a try. Seems like a great idea.


> If you were to embed a button magnet - gotta ensure they are flat to the dadoes - in each of the dadoes, the magnets will hold the blade in place while you tighten the setscrews. You can also embed a magnet in the flat bottom of each jig to hold the jig to the table.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - FirehouseWoodworking


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> If it works it s great, if it doesn t not great,
> 
> I do it with this. It s the oneway Multy gauge .
> 
> ...


Well duh on me.


----------

